# Fragen zum Teichrand



## Kleinerteichbauer (12. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Brauche noch Rat zur Randbefestigung*



			
				WERNER 02 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Tom
> 
> Gib mal bei Tante goo..... Betonplanplatten ein. Ich denke das dir damit am besten geholfen ist.
> Hab sie hier:
> ...




Hallo Werner,
bin neu in diesem Forum. Ich habe bisher einen Folienteich der aber dringend erneuert werden muss.
Da mein Teich bereits bei der ersten Anlage etwas zu groß geraten ist möchte ihn nun mit einer neuen und etwas kleineren Form anlegen. Ich hatte an eine eckige "L" Form gedacht wobei der Rand teilweise über einen Holzsteg begehbar sein sollte.
Nun stellt sich mir die Frage wie ich die Teichwände so stabil erstellen kann, dass ich auf dem Rand einen Weg aus Holz verlegen kann. Die nicht begehbaren Ränder sollen z.B. mit Granitsteinen den Teich zum Garten abgrenzen. 
Wie befestige ich die Folie auf der Konstruktion ohne dass die Folie zu sehen und der Wasserspiegel etwas darüber liegt.Gibt es irgendwo ev. Bilder wo man
Konstruktionsbeispiele auf Baupläne einsehen kann?

Beste Güße


----------



## Frank (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichrand*

Hallo Kleinerteichbauer,

erstmal etwas verspätet :willkommen bei uns im Club. 

Mein Name ist Frank.  

Um einen Teichrand stabil zu gestalten gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten.
Gibt doch mal in unsere Suchfunktion Teichrand oder Ufergestaltung ein.
Da bekommst du unter anderem folgende Seiten, die dir weiterhelfen dürften:


https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/7114/?q=Teichrand
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/3225/?q=Teichrand
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6635/?q=Teichrand



> Wie befestige ich die Folie auf der Konstruktion ohne dass die Folie zu sehen und der Wasserspiegel etwas darüber liegt.Gibt es irgendwo ev. Bilder wo man
> Konstruktionsbeispiele auf Baupläne einsehen kann?



Aber diese Frage versteh ich nicht so ganz ...  
Du möchtest den Wasserspiegel oberhalb der Folie haben ... wie soll das gehen?

Zur Randbefestigung findet sich bestimmt noch jemand ein.


----------



## mitch (20. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichrand*

hallo unbekannter Kleinerteichbauer,

auf dem rand kann man wahrscheinlich einen olifanten laufen lassen  

im ernst: wenn du betonfertigsteine (rund/eckig) als unterlage für deinen steg verwendest bist du auf der stabilen seite. die folie kannst du einfach unter die bretter klemmen. durch das vorsetzen von gartenkanten bekommst du dann zusätzlich platz um das ganze mit steinen verdecken zu können - keine folie mehr zu sehen.

so habs ich gemacht:


----------



## saar22 (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichrand*

Hallo Mitch, 

aus welchen Material sind die grünen Randplatten/Einfassung im oberen Bereich des Fotos?

Vielen Dank.


----------



## mitch (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichrand*

hallo saar22,

das sind beeteinfassungen aus beton ca. 100x20x5 cm drüber vlies + folie + kunststoffrasen mit zement eingestrichen


----------

